# مصادقة الإسلام على صحة عقيدة الثالوث المسيحيّة



## Dark_Angel2008 (20 يناير 2007)

تعلّم المسيحية بوحدانية الله في الذات، وتثليثه في الأقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد. ولقد ذكر القرآن في آياته ما يؤيد هذا التعليم ويصادق عليه. ونحن ننقل ما جاء في كتاب المشرع لمؤلفه القس بولس سباط، قال: 

لو تدبَّر المسلمون كلام القرآن بالروية لعلموا أننا على محجة الإيمان، فإن كثيراً من نصوصه يثبت معتقدنا بالتثليث الذي جاء عندنا منظوماً في سلك البسملة، وعندهم منثوراً في القرآن بين كلماته وضمن سُوَره وآياته.

إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (سورة آل عمران 3: 45) .وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ (سورة البقرة 2: 87) .فكأني بصورة التثليث قد انعكست على مرآة القرآن. فأبرزها بهاتين الآيتين وأمثالهما، والمسلمون يرتلونهما دون انتباه لما فيهما من المطابقة لاعتقاد النصارى، لفظاً ومعنى. على أن اسم الجلالة في الآية هو الآب، كما يُستنتج من تسمية المسيح بالابن، وإلا اقتضى قول الآية: بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى بن مريم إن يستأبب هذا الابن المولود من أم، أباً كآباء الآدميين، أو أباً أزلياً فائق الطبيعة لاقتضاء البنوّة أبوّة في كل حال. وفي القرآن ما ينزِّه المسلمين عن نسبة الأبوّة والبنوّة البشريتين إلى الله والمسيح, فإذا امتنع في إيماننا واعتقادهم أن يكون الله تعالى والداً، والمسيح مولوداً كالآدميين، ثبت بامتناع أحد النقيضين تحقُّق الآخر، تعيَّن أن يكون للمسيح آب يفوق إدراك العقول، ويُنزّه عن الكيف والكم وعن لماذا ولِمَ. وإلا فمن تراه يكون أهلاً لأبوّة المسيح، كلمة الله المتأنس، غير الله عز وجلّ ؟

ثم ان الكلمة وروح القدس المذكورين في القرآن هما الأقنومان المتممان لخواص الثالوث عندنا، لفظاً ومعنى، فإن الآية: وأيدناه بروح القدس تشمل المؤيِّد والمؤيَّد والمؤيَّد به، وكل منها أقنوم ممتاز بخاصته الذاتية. ويبدو الفرق بينها في أسرع من لمح البصر. فإن المتكلم هو غير الكلمة، كما أن المؤيِّد، هو الله، غير المؤيَّد وهو الكلمة أو الابن، والمؤيِّد غير المؤيَّد به، وهو الروح القدس. وتلك أقانيم الثالوث عندنا، لا خلاف فيها بيننا وبين المسلمين. فنحن نقول في بشارة الملاك لمريم: ملاك الرب نزل من السماء، وبشر مريم العذراء، فحبلت بالروح القدس. ونقول أيضاً: وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلّ بَيْنَنَا (يوحنا 1: 14). وفي الإنجيل الطاهر: فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللّهَ (يوحنا 1: 1). إلى غير ذلك مما تتجلى فيه عقيدتنا الراهنة، البعيدة عن معنى الأبوّة المادية التي يتَّهمنا بها المسلمون، وقد أبنّا في ما تقدم وجه ما أجاز لنا تسمية الله بالآب، وأوضحنا أن قولنا الكلمة هو مرادف لقولنا ابن الله، وأنّ الإنجيل المقدس قد دعاه الكلمة أيضاً، ودلّ في كلمة التبشير على ولادته من روح القدس، لا من المادة كما شهد به القرآن. فتعيّن إذاً ألا يكون بيننا وبينهم إلا خلاف لفظي في تسمية الله الآب، وهي أبوّة اقتضتها بنوّة المسيح في قول القرآن: بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ، ولا يصح أن يكون هذا الخلاف سبباً في الجدل والمناوأة، مع صحة هذه الأبوّة التي اعتقدها ألوف من أهل العلم، ونمت حقيقتها في أقوال القرآن، على ما رأيت. فالله المسؤول أن يجمع قلوبنا على حبه وعبادته .

ونضيف أن آيتي البقرة 87 وآل عمران 45 تضمنتا ذكر الثلاثة الأقانيم، كما تعلم به عقيدة التثليث المسيحية تماماً. ففيه ذكر الله، وهو الإسم الشائع الاستعمال للكتابة عن الأقنوم الأول والآب وفيها ذكر الكلمة الأقنوم الثاني، وفيها ذكر الروح القدس الأقنوم الثالث.

ثم أن آل عمران 45 تتكلم بوضوح عن الأقنوم الثاني كلمة الله، فهي تصرح أن هذه الكلمة ليست لفظاً يقرع الأسماع ثم يذهب مع الريح، وإنما تعلم أن الكلمة: 

(أ) من الله: إنّ الله يبشرك بكلمة منه .

(ب) ويراد بها شيء له قيوميته في ذاته: اسمه المسيح عيسى .

(ج) وهي في الوقت ذاته ابن مريم .

ولقد سلك المفسرون في تفسير هذه الآية وأشباهها سلوكاً كله تكلف وإعنات، فهم يقولون إن الكلمة لم يكن من الله، بل كان بقوة كلمة الله كن. كما أنهم قد غُلبوا على أمرهم في إدراك معنى الروح واضطربوا في تفسيره اضطراباً يدعو إلى العجب. وسنرى هنا صواب قولهم أو خطأه.

قلنا إن هاتين الآيتين تضمنتا ذكر الثالوث الأقدس كما علّمت به المسيحية. ونرى لزاماً علينا أن نزيد هذا القول إيضاحاً وتفصيلاً.

(أ) أما الآبفقد ذكرته الآية بطريقة يتحتم معها تسمية الله بهذا الاسم، لأنها في كلامها قد دعت المسيح ابن مريم، فوجب أن يكون لهذا الابن أب كسائر المواليد من أنثى، لأن المعلول لا بد له من علة، فالبنوّة تقتضي أبوّة. وأب المسيح إما أن يكون أباً بشرياً كسائر الآباء، وحينئذ يصبح المسيح شخصاً عادياً، والمسيحية والإسلامية تنزهان المسيح عن ذلك. وإما أن يكون هذا الآب أباً غير بشري، حتى يستقيم القول إنه كلمة من الله. وقد انتفى أن يكون للمسيح أب بشري، فوجب أن يكون له آب فائق الطبيعة هو الله سبحانه وتعالى.

وسيرى القارئ عند كلامنا عن الكلمة تفصيلاً لهذا كله. 

(ب) أما الكلمة: فإن المفسرين يفسرون قول القرآن: بكلمة منه بزعمهم أن الكلمة لم يكن من الله، بل كان بقوة كلمة الله، ولو صحّ هذا التفسير لأضحى المسيح موجوداً من العدم لا من الله، وحينئذ يكون القرآن قد ذكر لفظة منه عبثاً. كما يكون قد أخطأ حين أضاف الكلمة إلى الله ولقَّب المسيح بأنه روح منه في قوله إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه , ونحن نجل القرآن عن هذا، ونعتقد أنه لم يخطئ حين ذكر صدور الكلمة من الله، ولم يتعدّ الصواب حين وصف المسيح بأنه روح منه , ولم يذكر كلمة منه عبثاً. بل نعتقد أنه إنما ذكرها ليدل على أن مصدر الكلمة هو الله ذاته. وما كان من الله بغير طريق الخلق والإبداع، كان هو الله ذاته لا محالة، لأن كل شيء في الله واحد.

ولكن كيف حدث ذلك الصدور بحيث أصبحت كلمة الله ذاتاً اسمها المسيح عيسى ابن مريم؟

إنّ نظرية الصدور أو التوالد تختلف بين الكائنات باختلاف طبائعها. وكلما ازدادت الطبيعة رقياً وارتفاعاً ازداد ما يصدر عنها أو يتولد منها اتحاداً بها. فنرى في الجمادات كالصخور والمعادن وهي أسفل الكائنات درجة أن الصدور والتولد لا يحدث فيها إلا بفعل الواحد في الآخر. فالنار مثلاً لا تتولد إلا من نار، وذلك بفعل النار في الجسم القريب منها، فتشركه في صفاتها وتحوله إلى نوعها، وقس على ذلك.

فإذا ارتقينا بالنبات درجة، ورأيناه في مرتبة الحياة الحساسة حياة الحيوان رأينا أن تولّد النفس الحساسة، الخاص بها، يبدأ من الخارج، وينتهي إلى الباطن. ولذلك أصبحت هذه الحياة الحساسة أرفع قدراً من حياة النبات لزيادة اتحادها في ذات كونها، ولكنها مع كل هذا ليست حياة كاملة الكمال الوافي.

فإذا ارتقينا بهذه النفس الحساسة، ورأيناها وقد حلّ فيها النطق، فخرجت به من أفق الحيوان إلى أفق الإنسان، رأيناها تبدأ الحياة العاقلة، التي هي أكمل أنواع الحياة، وأرقاها شأناً، وأرفعها مقاماً.

بيد أن هذه الحياة الحساسة الناطقة العاقلة لا تزال ناقصة لأن العقل البشري وإنْ أمكنه أن يدرك ذاته فإنه إنما يستمد بدء علمه من الخارج، ولذا كانت الحياة العقلية في الملائكة أكمل وأرفع منها في الإنسان. ولكنه مع هذا كله لم يصل إلى درجة الكمال المطلق، لأن المعنى الذي يدركه الملاك وإن كان ذاتياً فليس هو جوهر الملاك، لأن العقل والوجود ليسا واحداً فيه.

فكمال الحياة إذاً الذي ليس وراءه كمال هو في ذلك الكائن الذي وجوده ذاته وذاته وجوده، وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى، الحي القيوم، لأن العقل والوجود واحد فيه. ولذلك كان المعنى المعقول فيه والذات الإلهية واحداً. ولكن لما كان وجود الله تعالى هو عقله، وكان عقله هو وجوده، كان المعنى المعقول فيه هو عقله أيضاً، إذ كل شيء في الله واحد، ومن هنا كان العقل فيه هو الشيء المعقول فيه، وكان بعقله لذاته يعقل كل شيء، لأنه علة كل شيء.

والنتيجة إذاً أن العقل والعاقل والمعقول واحد في الله سبحانه وتعالى.

إذا أمعنت الفكر في كل ما سبق استطعت أن تتصور صدور الكلمة من الله ذات الصدور الذي نؤمن به، وأشار إليه القرآن بقوله للعذراء مريم: إنّ الله يبشرك بكلمة منه ، وبقوله لزكريا عند تبشيره بيحيى: إنّ الله يبشرك بيحيى مصدقاً بكلمة من الله وهو المسيح.

ولا يمكن أن يكون ذلك الكلمة قد صدر من الله على شكل الصدور الحادث بين الجماد، لأن التولد فيه إنما يكون برسم صورته في مادة خارجية، ولا يمكن أن يكون قد صدر على شكل الصدور الحادث بين النبات والحيوان لأن التولد فيهما لا يحدث إلا بانفصال شيء منهما يشاركهما في صفاتهما، ولا يمكن أن ينفصل عن الله شيء منه، كما لا يمكن أن يقبل هو جل شأنه شيئاً من الخارج.

فكيف يكون إذاً قد صدر ذلك الكلمة من الله؟ لا سبيل لذلك إلا سبيل التولد العقلي. فالكلمة إذاً هي في الله العاقل لذاته، أي أن الله تعالى معقول، وموضوع عقله هو ذاته نفسها، لأن كل شيء في الله واحد. ولما كان عقله لا يخرج من القوة إلى الفعل، فلا يطرأ عليه الحدث، ولا يقع تحت عوامل العرض كان كلمته الذي منه أزلياً أبدياً، موجوداً فيه، ومساوياً له المساواة التامة.

ولما كان كلمة الله منه فهو إذاً ابنه، على سبيل التولد العقلي. وهو إذاً له طبيعة الله وصفاته، لأن الله لا يعقل ذاته بأقل مما هو عليه، إذ عقله وجوده.

والكلمة الإلهية، من حيث أنها إله معقول هي إله حقيقي، لها الصفات الإلهية من ذات طبيعتها، إذ لا تمايز بين وجود الله، وبين علمه وعقله، ولذلك كانت كلمة الله هي ذاته، لأنها صادرة من الله بطريق التولد والصدور العقلي، لا بطريق الخلق والإبداع، كما أشرنا إلى ذلك آنفاً. وهذا يفسر لنا قول القرآن: إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ، ويوافق قول الإنجيل: فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللّهَ.,, كُلّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَان (يوحنا 1: 1 ، 3) .

فالكلمة الإلهية إذاً هي نفس الذات الإلهية، وهي واحدة في النوع وفي العدد لأن كل شيء في الله واحد. ثم أنّ الطبيعة في أيّ موجود لا تنقسم إلى موجودات كثيرة بمقتضى العدد، بل بحكم المادة التي تتشخص بها. والطبيعة الإلهية منزهة عن كل مادة: فمن المحال أن تكون واحدة في النوع وممتازة في العدد. فكلمة الله التي بشر بها الملاك العذراء مريم، تشترك مع الله في طبيعة واحدة عدداً، فليس الله وكلمته إلهين اثنين، بل إله واحد.

وقصارى القول، إنّ كلمة الله قد صدر من الله بمقتضى عقله لذاته. ولما كان العقل والعاقل والمعنى المعقول واحداً في الله تعالى، كان الكلمة هو الله تعالى.

(ج) وأما الروح القدس: فالقرآن لا يوضح لنا ماهيته، ولا يفسر لنا معناه ولا يبيّن من يكون هو، ولا ماذا يُراد به، مع أن القرآن ذكر كلمة روح في نحو عشرين آية. وكلما وصل المفسرون إليها ارتبكوا وتحيّروا وغُلبوا على أمرهم.

ولا نكاد نجد مفسراً واحداً أوفى شرح هذه اللفظة، وأبان مدلولها، بل نراهم يفسرونها بمعانٍ لا صلة بينها البتة. ويخيّرون القارئ في أخذ ما يحب منها. فنرى مثلاً الإمام البيضاوي عند كلامه عن آية البقرة 87: وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس يخيّر القارئ بين أربعة معانٍ هي: 

(1) الروح القدس هو جبريل.

(2) هو روح عيسى.

(3) هو الإنجيل.

(4) هو الإسم الأعظم الذي كان عيسى به يحيي الموتى.

ويزيد الطبري هذا التفسير تعقيداً على تعقيده. فتكلم في معنى الروح جسداً، ونسب تأويلات متباينة إلى الصحابة وأولادهم لا تدل إلا على أنهم كانوا هم أيضاً في حيرة وارتباك من جهة الروح, ولغموض القرآن في أمر الروح، ولخلط الأئمة وتناقض أقوالهم في تفسيره، نرى المسلمين عامة يقفون عند الروح موقف من اعتقد أنه سر عظيم لا يمكن إدراك كنهه ولا معرفة ماهيته. بل لا نغالي إن قلنا إن هذا السر العظيم قد غمض على نفس نبي الإسلام، فقد وفد عليه اليهود يسألونه عن الروح، طالبين إليه أن يخبرهم: ماذا يكون، وكيف يتعذب الروح الذي في الجسد؟ وكيف يتنعم؟ فأجابهم: وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي (سورة الإسراء 17: 85) مما يدل دلالة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا غموض على أنه قد اعتقد أن الروح صفة أو طبيعة تفوق إدراك العقل البشري، وأنّ عِلم أمره مقصور على الله تعالى. وقد رُوي عن ابن بريدة أنه قال: لقد مضى (مات) النبي وما يعلم الروح. هذا، وأقوال المفسرين تدل على أنهم أيضاً قد تاهوا في هذا المجال، وشطوا في بحوثهم: هل الروح عرض أو جوهر؟ وهل هو ذات المسيح، أم أن المسيح مولود بالروح، أم أنه مؤيد بالروح والروح مؤيد له فقط؟

وإن كان القرآن لم يشف الغلة في إيضاح ماهية هذا الروح، فإن مما يستحق الاعتبار أنه قرن ذكر الروح بالمسيح. وهذه الصلة القائمة بين المسيح والروح في القرآن، بجانب هذا الغموض أمر يدعو إلى العجب، ويدل على منزلة المسيح التي لم يُنزِلها القرآن أحداً غيره من الأنبياء والرسل.

ولو نظرنا إلى ورود كلمة الروح في القرآن باعتبار زمن الآيات، لرأينا أربعة أقسام: 

القسم الأول: تكلم عن الروح كأنه جبريل أو أحد الملائكة. تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ (سورة القدر 97: 4). يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةُ صَفّاً (سورة النبأ 78: 38). ,4تَعْرُجُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ (سورة المعارج 70: 4) .نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ (سورة الشعراء 26: 193، 194) .قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ (سورة النحل 16: 102) 

وقد ذهب البيضاوي والجلالان والكشاف والطبري والرازي والنيسابوري بما يشبه الإجماع الكلي إلى أن الروح في هذه الآيات هو جبريل. ولا شك أنهم ذهبوا هذا المذهب تخلّصاً من عناء البحث.

القسم الثاني: ينسب الخلق إلى الروح. فَإِذَا سَّوَيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ (سورة الحجر 15: 29 ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ (سورة السجدة 32: 9) .وقال الرازي في تفسيره ما معناه: نفخت فيه من روحي حتى جرى آثاره في تجاويف أعضائه فحيي. وقال الجلالان: أجريت فيه من روحي فصار حياً. وقال الكشاف: نفخت فيه من روحي وأحييته، وليس ثمة نافخ ولا منفوخ، وإنما هو تمثيل لتحصيل ماء الحياة فيه. وزاد البيضاوي فقال: أي جعله حياً حساساً بعد أن كان جماداً. وأضافه إلى نفسه تشريفاً .

وهذا يدل على أن مفسري القرآن قد ازدادوا حيرة، لأن الروح في هذه الآيات ليس جبريل كما فسروا في آيات القسم الأول. لأن جبريل ليس نفخة تجري في تجويف الإنسان، كما يجري الدم، فيُحيا به. ولو كان الأمر كما ذكروا لما استطعنا أن نجادل من يقول إن الله قد نفخ في القرد من روحه فصار حياً، لأنه بحسب قولهم لا حياة للجسم المادي دون أن ينفخ الله فيه من روحه، كما قال الرازي إن كل أحد روحه روح الله ، خطأ فاحش، لأنه يقتضي أن يسمي كل واحد نفسه روح الله. 

القسم الثالث: ينسب الوحي إلى الروح. يُنَزِّلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ (سورة النحل 16: 2). وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي (سورة الإسراء 17: 85). رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ (سورة غافر 40: 15) وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِنْ أَمْرِنَا (سورة الشورى 42: 52) أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ (سورة المجادلة 58: 22) وقد فسر المفسرون الذين ذكرناهم سابقاً الروح في هذه الآيات بأنه الوحي أو القرآن أو الكتاب أو النبوّة أو الإيمان أو النصر على العدو أو النور، ولكنهم قالوا جميعاً إنه الوحي.

القسم الرابع: ينسب ولادة المسيح وأعماله إلى الروح. وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ (سورة البقرة 2: 87 ، 253) وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ (سورة النساء 4: 171) .إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ (سورة المائدة 5: 110) .فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً (سورة مريم 19: 17) .وَالّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا (سورة الأنبياء 21: 91) وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ الّتي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا (سورة التحريم 66: 12) .

وقد فسر المفسرون هذه الآيات قائلين إنّ الروح هو الروح المقدسة جبريل لطهارته، أو روح عيسى ووصفها به لطهارته من الشيطان، أو لكرامته على الله ولذلك أضافها الله إلى نفسه، أو لأنه لم تضمه الأصلاب ولا أرحام الطوامث، أو الإنجيل، أو اسم الله الأعظم الذي كان عيسى به يحيي الموتى. 

وتفسير هذا القسم قد اصطبغ بصبغة الفكر المبلبل، إذ جعل للروح تأثير قوة روحية خفية ليست هي الله ذاته، على أن ما يستنتج من آياته أن الروح هو من الله رأساً، فلا يدرك كنهه سواه، إذ هو مصدره، وأنه كان الواسطة الوحيدة في حبل العذراء بالمسيح، وأنه هو الذي كان يوحي كلام الله إلى أنبيائه وأنه كان مؤيِّداً للمسيح.

وما دام أن الروح هو من الله، أو هو روح الله، فهو ككلمته إله أزلي له كل الصفات الإلهية، لأن كل شيء في الله واحد كما ذكرنا، ولأن القرآن لم يوضح لنا ما هو. وأما القول بأن الله قد أضاف الروح إلى نفسه تشريفاً فهو تكلّف لا سبيل إلى الأخذ به.

ومن العجيب حقاً أن مفسري القرآن لم يستطيعوا معرفة حقيقة أمر الروح وإدراك سره، ونحن نعتقد أن الذي منعهم من بحث الأمر بحثاً دقيقاً هو سر الأقانيم الإلهية في ذاته تعالى، ولهذا نراهم يحاولون جهدهم التخلص من عقدة التثليث فيحولون العبارات من الحقيقة إلى المجاز.

ألم تر كيف يقولون إن الروح هو جبريل، أو ملاك عظيم، أو جند من الملائكة، أو نسمة، أو ريح، أو نور، أو الوحي، أو الإيمان، أو النبوة، أو القرآن، أو الإنجيل، أو كل الناس، أو هو كائن أعظم من الملائكة، أو النصر على العدو أو ... أو الخ؟

وهذه المعاني الكثيرة، التي تبعث على الدهشة تدل على أن بين المسيح والذات الإلهية صلة فريدة تقوم بوساطة روح يشترك في هذه العلاقة الممتازة، فهي ليست كالصلة العادية التي بين الخالق والمخلوق، وليست بالصلة التي تدعو إليها دواع يخترعها المفسرون اختراعاً.

ونحن نشاطر المسلمين حيرتهم إزاء غموض القرآن في أمر الروح، والذي لم يستطع الصحابة أو المفسرون جلاءه أو الوصول إلى حقيقته، ولهذا نرى واجباً علينا أن نلجأ إلى الكتاب المقدس نستوضحه ما غمض علينا فهمه، عملاً بقول القرآن: فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ (أهل الكتاب) إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (سورة الأنبياء 21: 7) 

يرى المطلع على كتاب الله المقدس أن الروح القدس هو الرب جل جلاله, وَدَعَا اسْمَ الْمَوْضِعِ مَسَّةَ وَمَرِيبَةَ مِنْ أَجْلِ مُخَاصَمَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ تَجْرِبَتِهِمْ لِلرَّبِّ قَائِلِينَ: أَفِي وَسَطِنَا الرَّبُّ أَمْ لَا؟ (خروج 17: 7) لِذ لِكَ كَمَا يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلَا تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، كَمَا فِي الْإِسْخَاطِ، يَوْمَ التَّجْرِبَةِ فِي الْقَفْرِ حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي وَأَبْصَرُوا أَعْمَالِي أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً (عبرانيين 3: 7-9) رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلّم بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي. قَالَ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. إِلَيَّ تَكَلّم صَخْرَةُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. إِذَا تَسَلّطَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَارٌّ يَتَسَلّطُ بِخَوْفِ اللّهِ (2 صموئيل 23: 2 ، 3) لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلّم أُنَاسُ اللّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ (2 بطرس 1: 21) ويرى أنه ذات الله في أسفار صموئيل والمزامير وإشعياء، وأنه قد وُصف بصفات الله عز وجل، فهو الديَّان المقنع المعلّم المُعِين، ذو القوة والبأس المتين.

فالروح هو الله بلا شك، لأن هذه الصفات لا يمكن أن يتصف بها غيره تعالى، وهذه الحقوق مختصة به وحده، فهو الذي يقف الكل أمام عرشه صاغرين، وما الملائكة إلا مبلغون لوحيه، وليس الأنبياء والرسل إلا مبشرين ومنذرين. أما الروح القدس فهو الذي يحرك القلوب وينمي مفعول كلام الله فيها، وبيده الحياة والحكمة يؤتيها من يشاء (يوحنا 7: 39 ، رومية 9: 1 ، 1 تسالونيكي 1: 5 ، 1 بطرس 1: 12). وهو الذي يسكب المحبة في قلوب المؤمنين، وهو الذي يقدس ويغسل ويبرر، مما لا يستطيعه إلا الله. فبأي وجه لا نعتقد أن الروح هو الله. وهذا أيوب يقول: رُوحُ اللّهِ صَنَعَنِي وَنَسَمَةُ الْقَدِيرِ أَحْيَتْنِي (أيوب 33: 4) 

إننا نَتَكَلّم بِحِكْمَةِ اللّهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ، الّتِي سَبَقَ اللّهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا، الّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ - لِأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ. بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ، وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ، وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللّهُ للّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ. فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللّهُ لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لِأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللّهِ. لِأَنْ مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الْإِنْسَانِ الّا رُوحُ الْإِنْسَانِ الّذي فِيهِ؟ ه كَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللّهِ لَا يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ الّا رُوحُ اللّهِ. وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الّذي مِنَ اللّهِ، لِنَعْرِفَ الْأَشْيَاءَ الْمَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللّهِ، الّتِي نَتَكَلّم بِهَا أَيْضاً، لَا بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلّمهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلّمهُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، قَارِنِينَ الرُّوحِيَّاتِ بِالرُّوحِيَّاتِ (1 كورنثوس 2: 7-13) 

الخلاصة

نستطيع بعد كل ما سبق بيانه، القول إن القرآن تكلم عن سر الثالوث الأقدس كما تُعلّم به المسيحية الصحيحة. فقد ذكر القرآن: الله، وكلمته، وروحه، وهذه هي الأقانيم الإلهية، الواحدة الذات والجوهر. ولقد كان كلامه بهذه الطريقة مصادقةً منه على صحة عقيدة التثليث المسيحية التي لا تنافي العقل، ولا تقول بتعدد وإشراك، وإنما هي العقيدة المثلى للإيمان الحق بالله تعالى، إذ توضح لنا أسرار محبته وعدله ورحمته.

وعليه فقد رأينا في الأبحاث السابقة كيف نظر الإسلام إلى العقيدة المسيحية في الله تعالى، وعلقنا على أقواله بما يوصلنا إلى النتائج الآتية: 

1 - التثليث الذي حاربه الإسلام، هو غير التثليث المسيحي، وهو تثليث مبتدَع، يقول بالولادة التناسلية، والتعدد في الذات الإلهية، مما تبرأ منه المسيحية وتكفّر كل القائلين به.

2 - أثبت علماء الإسلام ومحققوه للمسيحية فكرتها الصحيحة عن الثالوث، فتكلموا عنه معلنين أن هذه العقيدة المسيحية هي غير عقيدة التثليث المغلوطة التي كانت قد ظهرت عند ظهور الإسلام فندد بها القرآن، واجتهد في إظهار ما بها من الضلال. ولقد سبقته الكنيسة في ذلك، فحرمت شيعة هذا المذهب المبتدع، وحظرت أتباعه، ولا يزال موقفها معهم إلى اليوم موقف المنكر لما يعتقدون.

3 - نظر الإسلام إلى المسيحيين وتكلم عنهم كقوم موحّدين، فوعدهم بالأجر والثواب، ووصفهم بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وأنهم يسارعون في الخيرات، ويؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخِر، وحَقَن دماءهم، فكان بذلك مميِّزاً لهم عن المشركين الذين أحلّ دماءهم، ووعدهم جهنم وساءت مصيراً.

4 - تكلم الإسلام عن سر الثالوث الأقدس كما تُعلّم به المسيحية، فتكلم عن الله بما يلزم معه أن يُنعت بالآب. وعن المسيح كلمة الله الأزلي، وصرح أن هذا الكلمة قد صدر من الله،بما يحتم أن يكون المسيح والله ذاتاً واحدة، لأن كل شيء في الله واحد. وعن الروح القدس كأنه همزة الوصل بين الله والمسيح وبين الخالق والمخلوق.

وحسبنا هذه من حقائق دامغة. 
:yaka:


----------



## truth way (20 يناير 2007)

في الاول ابداها بضحكة سخريه هههههههههههههههههه 
يا حبي القران من اوله الي اخره هو افراد ذات الله بالعبوديه الكامله وليس معه اي شريك. واقول لك انت قلت اننا متفقون وانا اقول لا لاننا نؤمن بان سيدنا عيسي ليس اله ولا صوره الّاب وكذلك روح القدس دي من اخرها بدل اللف والدوران


----------



## قمر الزمان (21 يناير 2007)

تقدر تقلى دة اسمية تدليس ولا كدب ولا اسمية اية انا ليها 3 مشاركات هنا راحو فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتقو الله
انا بسجل اعتراضى هنا فى الموضوع دة
اين ذهب مشاركاتى
3 مشاركات
دة احنا لو عند يهود كانو هيسبونى اكتب مش اججى القى 3 مشاركات مش موجودين
شكرا يامحترمين يا اصحاب الاخلاق العالية


----------



## the fog (21 يناير 2007)

> في الاول ابداها بضحكة سخريه هههههههههههههههههه
> يا حبي القران من اوله الي اخره هو افراد ذات الله بالعبوديه الكامله وليس معه اي شريك. واقول لك انت قلت اننا متفقون وانا اقول لا لاننا نؤمن بان سيدنا عيسي ليس اله ولا صوره الّاب وكذلك روح القدس دي من اخرها بدل اللف والدوران


مش هاقول اكتر من الى انت قولتة


ت





> قدر تقلى دة اسمية تدليس ولا كدب ولا اسمية اية انا ليها 3 مشاركات هنا راحو فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اتقو الله
> انا بسجل اعتراضى هنا فى الموضوع دة
> اين ذهب مشاركاتى
> ...




انا بردة كل مشاركاتى اتحزفت  مافيش فايدة من الكلام معاهم انا نفسى واحد منهم يورينى نفسة ويرد على مشاركة من مشاركاتى    
 لقد ختم الله على قلوبهم 

 عايز اقول حاجة للاخ الى كاتب الموضوع  ماينفعش ولايجوز تلاوة القران الكريم بالمعنى  او تقول زى كدا او مثلا لا ياحبيبى من فضلك ان تقرا كلام طاهر من كتاب  طاهر ايضا  لايجوز قراتة غير فى اماكن طاهرة  وانسان طاهر الى يقراة  وخد الرابط دة فية زكريا بطرس  بتاعكم
هههههههههههههههههههه ولسة ياما هانشوف منكم ومن علمائكم
http://www.alhakekah.com/files/audio/bathroom.htm


----------



## داعي الى الحق (21 يناير 2007)

...غلط بغلط


----------



## داعي الى الحق (21 يناير 2007)

انا اقول لك هذة القصه واقسم انها صحيحه اليك القصه كانت هناك فتاة 
 ملحده لا دين لها فكانت هي ومجموعه من الملحدين معها ان تجعل العالم بأجمعه ان يصبح
ملحد لا دين له  واخذت تناقش الموضوع مع مجموعتها  واذا بها تريد من هولاء المجموعه عقد اجتماع
غدا صباحاً فوافقوا جميعهم وعندما خرجت من المقر المجتمعين به ذهبت للنومُ وفي الصباح اي الفجر
قامت لتفعل التمارين الرياضيه وهي الهروله من عند الشاطىء وبينما هي تهرول اذا تلقى
كوشك صغير لأحد المسلمين المصريين حفظهم الله وكان هو صاحب هذا الكوشكوكان هذا المصري
يستمع الى شريط قرآني للشيخ عبد الباسط رحمه الله وعندما مرّت به دهشت تلك الملحده
من هذا الشريط الذي يرتّل وذهبت الى المصري وقالت ما هذا الشريط فقال لها هذا قرآن المسلمين ولكنه
بشريط اسلامي  فقالت له هل لوسمحتلي بأخذه معي فقال لها وبكل سرور خذيه
فوافقت وذهبت الى بيتها لاستماع الشريط و واخذت تستمع له واعادته عدة مرات لأنه مان رهيب 
هذا الشريط ونامت وهو يقرأ هذا الشريط الى ان انتهاء الاجتماع الذي عقدتههي ومجموعتها
وعندما استيقظت العصر ذهبت الى هذا المصري المسلم وقالت انه شريط جميل لكنه 
عربي وهي لا تعرف العربيه لانها فرنسيه فقال لها عندي  قرأن مترجم الى اللغه الفرنسيه ولكن
تعديني ان تعيديه لي  فوافقت وذهبت الى بيتها واخت تقرأ  و تقرأ الى ان اصبح لها ثلاث ليالي 
وهي تقرأ فيه وكانت تبحث عن اي خطأ بهذا القران لكنها لم تجد شى فذهلت منه  لان هذا القرآن صحيح
وكل ما فيه صحيح فذهبت الى المصري وقالت اريد الاسلام فأرشدها الى مقر اسلامي بفرنسا
واسلمت وهي الان لديها  اكبر مقر اسلامي لنشر الاسلام واسلم على يديها الكثير الكثير من الناس
.............. انتهت


----------



## داعي الى الحق (21 يناير 2007)

اخت the fog  احسنتي  وهذا دليل على ماذا على الاهانه للـ.........؟ اعتبروا ياولي يأولي الابصار


----------



## داعي الى الحق (21 يناير 2007)

قمر انا مثلك لكن حسبي الله على الظالم يمنعون الطريق الحق والله انكم لمدحورون


----------



## داعي الى الحق (21 يناير 2007)

http://www.barsoomyat.com/modules.php?name=Mygroups&gid=1


----------



## evidence (21 يناير 2007)

يا سلام علي تفسير الأيات ده أنت علي كده بأة أحسن من الطبري و بن كثير اللي كانوا مش فهمين الكلام ده و يا سلام بأه لو ممكن تفسري أقوال المسيح اللي بيقول فيها اعبدوا الله ربي  وربكم  و أبي و أبيكم  و إنه إبن الانسان و بلاش حجة الناسوت و الاهوت دي عشان بقت قديمة و قبل مل أختم ممكن سؤال هو لما ربنا أراد الفداء لغفر الخطيئة هل كان الفداء بالناسوت و لا باللاهوت و لا بالاتنين ؟؟؟؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## someone (21 يناير 2007)

نقض التثليث
http://www.rudood. com/File/ debate/darwish_ taslis.rm


----------



## someone (21 يناير 2007)

http://www.rudood.com/File/debate/darwish_taslis.rm


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (21 يناير 2007)

أحسنتم فعلاً إنكم مخلصون لدينكم أتمنى من الأخوة المسيحيين الذين قرأو الموضوع دراسته جيداً لأنه يدل على حقائق يجهلها المسلمين


----------



## قمر الزمان (21 يناير 2007)

يامحترم انا رديت ردود واتمسحت لو توعدنى انها تفضل انزلها تانى
غير كدة بلاش النصر الزائف دة


----------



## the fog (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 



> خت the fog احسنتي وهذا دليل على ماذا على الاهانه للـ.........؟ اعتبروا ياولي يأولي الابصار



 اخى داعى الى الحق انا اخوك ولست اخت  انا اسمى احمد  وهذاقل القليل  من الذى من الممكن ان تراة ولكن انظر الى  الى هزا المقال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ليس هذا المقال لمناقشة سهولة و صعوبة فهم الثالوث ، بل هو لتوضيح حقيقة أن الثالوث عقيدة شرك، يشترك فيها عدة أشخاص في الألوهية. و هذا يختلف كل الاختلاف عن عقائد التوحيد، بل هي أشبه بعقائد التعددية اليونانية و الهندية و المصرية.

الموضوع برأيي يتركز في هذا السؤال البسيط أوجهه لكل مسيحي :
هل تعبد شخصاً واحداً أم ثلاثة أشخاص؟
لاحظ رجاء أنني لم أسأل : "هل تعبد إلها أم ثلاثة آلهة؟ " السؤال واضح.

تعلّم الكنيسة المسيحية أن اللـه هو عبارة عن ثلاثة أقانيم ذو شخصيات مستقلة، و لكنها متحدة في الطبيعة الجوهرية الإلهية. فمثلا في العهد الجديد، الروح القدس حل على يسوع، و يسوع كان يكلم الاب. تقول الكنيسة أن هذا يدل على وجود ثلاثة أشخاص مستقلين من ناحية الشخصية، و متحدين من ناحية الجوهر.
اذا كان المسيح هو اللـه، و الاب هو اللـه، و الروح القدس هو اللـه، فالمسيحي اذن يعبد المسيح، و يعبد الاب، و يعبد الروح القدس.

فعندما تقول المسيحية أن هناك ثلاثة أشخاص يتكلمون مع بعضهم البعض و يحبون بعضهم، يكون المسيحيون هنا قد سلبوا من مفهوم اللـه أحد أهم مميزات وحدانيته، و جعلوا منه ثلاثة شخصيات مشتركين مع بعضهم البعض في "جوهر الألوهة".

المسيحية اليوم تقول أنها تعبد ثلاثة أشخاص. هذه هي النقطة التي أركز عليها. قد تحاول الكنيسة تبرير موقفها هذا بالزعم أن الثلاث أشخاص هم "إله واحد"، و لكنها لا تنكر أنها تعبد ثلاث أشخاص مستقلين (لكن غير منفصلين). 

والسؤال : إذا لم يكن هذا هو الشرك بعينه، و التعددية في العبادة، فما هو الشرك و ما هي التعددية؟

لذلك كما قلت في البداية : عندما تسأل المسيحي عن إلهه، لا تسأله ان كان يعبد إلها واحدا او ثلاثة آلهة فهو متعود على الرد بأنه يعبد إلهاً واحداً و الكلام كما يقولون - ببلاش وليس بفلوس -. لكن السؤال الحقيقي هنا هو: هل تعبد شخصا واحدا أم ثلاث أشخاص؟ و هو ان كان مسيحيا على مذهب الكاثوليك او الارثوذكس او البروتستانت و أراد قول الحقيقة، فهو سيقر بأنه يعبد ثلاثة أقانيم، و الأقنوم هو الشخص (ترجمة الاقنوم بالانجليزية Person أي شخص).

قرأت مرة مقالة لإمرأة هندوسية تتحدث عن ديانتها، و في نهاية الاحاجيج التي أقامتها، قالت ان الهندوسية هي ديانة توحيد و ليست ديانة تعدد الآلهة، فهذه الآلاف المؤلفة من الشخوص التي يعبدها الهندوسيون هي كلها ذات طبيعة إلهية و جوهر واحد منبثق من الإله المدعو "براهما" على ما أذكر.
ضحكت طويلا عندما قرأت هذه المقالة لأن هذا هو نفس ما يقوله المسيحيون. هم يعبدون ثلاثة أشخاص و لكنهم يتحججون قائلين انهم مشتركون بجوهر إلهي واحد، مستعملين نفس الحجة التي يستعملها الهندوسيون.
و شتان ما بين هؤلاء و بين التوحيد المجرد القائم على أن اللـه واحد بجوهره و بشخصه.

المسيحي يعبد ثلاثة أشخاص (الاب و يسوع و الروح القدس)، و هو يزعم أن هؤلاء الثلاثة اشخاص مشتركون في جوهر الألوهية. هذا ما أسميه أنا إشراك في الألوهية، أي أن المسيحية ديانة شرك.
بتقديري الشخصي المسيحيون يتسترون تحت غطاء "إله واحد"، و هي عبارة كلماتها لا معنى لها اذا ما تقرب المرء أكثر من عقائدهم الحقيقية التي تقر بصراحة أنهم يعبدون ثلاثة أقانيم، أي ثلاثة أشخاص متميزين و مستقلين في شخصياتهم، طبعا تحت غطاء اتحادهم في "الجوهر الإلهي".
لكن لا أعلم لماذا يتردد المسيحيون في الإجابة الصريحة و الواضحة عند سؤالهم، بنعم أو بلا: هل تعبدون شخصاً واحداً أم تعبدون ثلاثة أشخاص؟  
​


----------



## the fog (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله ومن والاه وبعد : 

فإن بعض المفكرين المسيحيين يحاولون الاستدلال على صحة التثليث من خلال الاستشهاد بما في الطبيعة من ثلاثيات ، فمثلا نجدهم يقولون : 

- المادة غازية وسائلة وصلبة ، المادة واحدة والموجودة ثلاث أحوال .

- الشمس واحدة ، تعطي ضوءاً ودفئاً وحرارة .

- للإنسان عقل وروح وجسد .

- الزمن واحد ولكن بثلاثة أحوال ، ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل .

- مراحل العمر ثلاثة : طفولة وشباب وشيخوخة .

- عظام الإصبع ثلاثة والإصبع واحد .

أليست هذه الثلاثيات المتكررة دليلاً على ثالوث الله الواحد متمثلاً في الطبيعة ؟

وللأسف فإن هذا خداع وتضليل منهم للعوام البسطاء ، ويكفي للرد عليهم ان نقول : 

- الأسبوع سبعة أيام .

- مدارات الذرة سبعة .

- البحور سبعة .

- السموات سبع .

- ألوان الطيف سبعة.

- عظام الرقبة سبعة 

- السلم الموسيقي سبع نغمات .

- واسرار الكنيسة سبعة ... الخ

فهل يدل هذا على أن الله الواحد ذو سبعة أقانيم ؟

لقد كان العدد ( سبعة ) عددا مقدساً عند جميع الشعوب السامية ، وخاصة عند العبرانيين . وكان يرمز إلى التمام والكمال ، فعدد أيام الأسبوع سبع . وحذر الله نوحا قبل الطوفان ، ثم قبل نزول المطر بسبعة أيام . (تكوين 7 : 4 : و8 : 10 و12) وكان عدد الحيوانات الطاهرة التي دخلت الفلك سبعة (تكوين 7 : 2) وأول يوم أشرق بالصحو هو اليوم السابع ، وفي حلم فرعون الذي فسّره يوسف كان عدد البقرات والسنابل سبعة. (تكوين41 : 2 – 7) . وكان اليهود يحتفلون باليوم السابع للعبادة ، وبالسنة السابعة . وكانت سنة اليوبيل عندهم سبع سنين سبع مرات. وكانت أعياد الفطير والمظال تدوم سبعة أيام ، وكانت الذبائح فيها سبعة . وكذلك كانت تدوم حفلات الزواج والمآتم سبعة أيام . وكتب يوحنا اللاهوتي في سفر الرؤيا إلى سبع كنائس ، ورأى سبع منائر ، وسبعة أرواح ، وسبعة ختوم ، وسبعة أبواق ، وسبعة رعود ، وسبع جامات ..

هل يعقل أن نفكر بمثل هذا المستوى ؟!

على كل حال :

ليست مواد الطبيعة كلها ثلاثية الأحوال ، فالشمس تعطي ضوءاً ودفئاً فقط ، والحرارة ماهي إلا مقياس لدرجة الدفء ، ثم ألم يخطر ببال هؤلاء لماذا لا تضيء الشمس الكون ما بين الشمس والأرض ، ولماذا الحرارة في مناطق أقرب للشمس من الأرض تكون تحت تجمد الماء بخمسين درجة ، أين فاعلية الشمس هناك ؟ أن الموضوع ليس بالبساطة المطروحة .



ـ وعن تقسيمهم للزمن ، أما سمعوا عن أشخاص يعيشون حاضرهم فقط ، وليس في حسبانهم ماض ولا مستقبل ، أو يعيشون الماضي فقط ، فهل لدي هؤلاء ثلاثة مراحل للزمن .

حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة ينكرون الزمن الحاضر ، ويفسرون ذلك بقولهم إننا عندما نقول : إننا نفعل الآن شيئاَ ما ، نكون في الحقيقة متكلمين عن فعل إما انتهى زمنه منذ زمن قصير جداً ، أو إننا سنتابع فعله بعد الانتهاء من الكلام ، لذلك نعدُّ الزمن المستقبل ، ملتقيا بالزمن الماضي في لحظة طولها يتناهي إلي الصفر ، نسميها جدلاً الزمن الحاضر .

ـ هل تجمع الطفولة والشباب والشيخوخة في شخص واحد في آن معا ؟ فكيف يُضرب هذا مثلاً ليكون برهاناً على قولهم إن الأقانيم الثلاثة موجودة في آن واحد ، في وحدة توحيدية واحدة ؟

ـ هل الماء نفسه صلب وسائل وبخار ، في آنٍ واحدٍ كما يقولون عن الأب والابن والروح القدس ؟ .

ـ مثال الإصبع والعظام الثلاثة ، العظام أجزاء الإصبع الواحد ، فهل الأب والابن والروح القدس أجزاء للجوهر الواحد كما يقولون ؟.

ألا ترى أخي القارىء ان ما يقوله هؤلاء هي محاولة للتلاعب بالكلام فقط لاجتذاب العاطفيين من المؤمنين ؟

ـ الم تبدأ (سيمفونية بيتهوفن) الخامسة (القدر) بثلاثة ضربات صدى ؟ 

هل هذا دليل تثليث موحّدٌ بالصدى ؟

ـ الا يقول المثل : "الثالثة ثابتة" .

هل هذا دليل تثليث أقانيم الله ؟



أليست مثل هذه الأدلة والأدلة المعاكسة أبعد ما تكون عن العلم والمنطق؟

يقول الدكتور القس فايز فارس مأكداً رفضه لكل هذه التشبيهات التي أوردها بعض المسيحيين ويقرر بطلانها : (( حاول البعض أن يقربوا إلي الاذهان فكرة الثالوث مع الوحدانية باستخدام تشبيهات بشرية فقالوا على سبيل المثال : إننا نتحدث عن الشمس فنصف قرص الشمس البعيد عنا بأنه ( شمس ) ونصف نور الشمس الذي يدخل إلي بيوتنا بأنه ( شمس ) ونصف حرارة الشمس التي تدفئنا بأنها ( شمس ) ومع ذلك فالشمس واحدة لا تتجزأ وهذا عند الشارحين يماثل الأب الذي لم يره أحد قط والابن الذي هو النور الذي أرسله الأب إلي العالم ، والروح القدس الذي يلهب حياتنا ويدفئنا بحياة جديدة . وقال آخرون : إن الثالوث يشبه الإنسان المركب من جسد ونفس وروح ومع ذلك فهو واحد ، والشجرة وهي ذات أصل وساق وزهر . على أن كل هذه الأمثلة لا يمكن أن تفي بالغرض بل إنها أحياناً تعطي صورة خاطئة عن حقيقة اللاهوت . فالتشبيه الأول الخاص بالشمس لايعبر عن الثالوث لأن النور والحرارة ليست شخصيات متميزة عن الشمس ، والإنسان وإن صح أنه مركب من نفس وجسد وروح لأن الرأي الأغلب هو أنه من نفس وجسد فقط وتشمل النفس الإنسانية ما يطلق عليه الروح وعلى افتراض أنه ثلاثي التركيب فإن هذه الثلاثة ليست جوهراً واحداً بل ثلاثة جواهر . وفي المثال الثالث فإن الأصل والساق والزهر هي ثلاثة أجزاء لشيء واحـد )) أ. هـ

التثليث من الناحية المنطقية :



1- مفهوم التثليث الأساسي :

يقول المثلثون : إن المسيطر على الكون هو واحد يتكون من ثلاثة أقانيم ، هي أقنوم الأب وأقنوم الابن وأقنوم الروح القدس ، إله واحد من جوهر واحد ، وطبيعة واحدة أزلية أبدية .

وبما أن الأب أقنوم أزلي واجب الوجود ، ما وجد زمان لم يكن فيه الأب ، ولن يكون زمان لن يكون فيه الأب ، ولهذا يلزم قبول الصفات نفسها للابن ، ومثلها للروح القدس ، ويلزم قبول القول بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة واجبة الوجود ، أزلية ، ما وجد زمان لم تكن فيه ، ولن يكون زمان لن تكون فيه.

ونحن نسألهم : كيف استطعتم تمييز الأب عن الابن وعن الروح القدس .

فيقول أحدهم : بالصفات ، فالأب هو المفكر ، والابن هو المنفذ الخالق ، والروح القدس هو الجامع الهادم .

فنقول : ولكن أية صفة موجودة في الابن والروح القدس ، وغير موجودة في الأب ، هي انتقاص لإطلاق صفات الأب ، وهذا مرفوض فتسقط التجزئة .

فيقول القائل : ولكنهم في الوقت نفسه مجتمعون ببعض ، يشكلون وحدة واحدة هو الله الواحد .

فنقول : أي إن الأب هو جزء من الواحد .

فإن قال : لا ، هو الكل . يكون قد ناقض نفسه .

وإن قال : نعم . يكون قد ناقض إطلاق الصفات الإلهية ، فيسقط التثليث .

ويصل بنا إلي طريق مسدود ، فتسقط التجزئة أيضاً ويبقي الله الواحد ، ويكون ما سُميّ الابن (الخالق) وما سُميّ الروح القدس (الجامع الهادم) ما هي إلا صفة من الصفات الإلهية ، فالله الأول المنفذ الخالق والله الحافظ والله الجامع الهادم والله الهادم والله القادر المبدع والعليم والله الغفور… إلخ

2- الانبثاق والمساواة :

نطرح المناقشة بطريقةٍ أخرى فنقول: إن إطلاق الأب لا نقاش فيه فيبقى الابن والروح القدس ، ولنناقش الابن : 

أ‌- إما أن يكون الابن مساوياً للأب .

فنقول : لكن هذا يلزم وجوب وجوده ، فينتج عنه أكثر من واجب وجود واحد وهذا مرفوض ، فتسقط المساواة .

ب‌- أو يكون منبثقا عن الأب كما تنبثق الشعلة عن الشعلة فلا ينقصه .

فنقول وهذا يلزم تخلف الابن عن الأب بالرتية . فيسقط التساوي .

ثم ما أدراهم أيهما الأصل بعد الانبثاق ، إذا كانت الشعلة كالشعلة ؟ فيسقط التمييز .

وكيف يعرفون أيهما الأب وأيهما الابن ، إذا كانت الشعلة كالشعلة . فيسقط التعدد .

إذن سقط التساوي الزمني ، وسقطت المساواة وسقط الانبثاق ، وسقط التمييز ، وسقط التعدد ، فسوف يسقط (مسمى الابن) ، ويبقى (معنى الابن) بصفته ، حيث قيل إن به خُلقت الأشياء ، فتكون صفة الخلق هي إحدى صفات الله ، وتعدد الصفات لا يلزمه تعدد الأقانيم ، وإلا كانت الأقانيم بعدد الصفات وليست ثلاثة فقط .

فتبقي الذات الإلهية الواحدة ، بصفات إلهية متعددة متحدة اتحاداً لا امتزاج فيه ، ولا خلط ، فالخلق يصدر عن حكمة ورأفة وشدة … إلخ ، والشدة إن صدرت فعن رحمة وحكمة .. إلخ ، وهكذا ، فمجموع الصفات الإلهية مع الذات الإلهية : هو الله الواحد الأحد ، الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .

3 - المشيئة والتثليث:

كما يمكننا مناقشة إمكانية التثليث من ناحية المشيئة أيضاً . فنقول :

أ- إما أن يكون الانبثاق علّةً بالطبع (أي دون إرادة) ، فيكون الابن مساوياً زمنياً للأب ومن جوهره أيضاً ، وهذا ينفي صفة الإرادة والمشيئة عن الله ، وهو أمر مرفوض .فيسقط الانبثاق بعلّة الطبع،ويسقط التثليث .

ب- أو أن يكون الانبثاق عن مشيئة وإرادةٍ ، عندما يكون الابن ممكن الوجود وليس واجب الوجود ، أي وُجد زمانٌ لم يكون فيه الابن ثم كان . أي أن الابن مخلوق ، ومنه لا يمكن أن يتساوى المخلوق والخالق ، فيسقط الانبثاق عن مشيئة وإرادة ، ويسقط التثليث .

4- الروح القدس والتثليث:

أ‌- يقولون : الروح القدس مساوي للأب ومنبثق عنه .

فنقول : نحيلكم إلي مناقشة مساوية لمناقشة الابن ، ونضيف : إن هذا الانبثاق يجعله في رتبة الابن ، الذي (انبثق) أيضاً عن الأب – كما يقولون – وهناك احتمالان :

أ / 1- إما أن الانبثاق عن الأب حصل بعد تراخ زمني ، فيكون الأب متقدماً بالرتبة ، وهذا مرفوض على واجبي الوجود ، فيسقط التساوي ، وهذا مرفوض . ويسقط الانبثاق مع التراخ الزمني . فيسقط التثليث .

أ / 2 _ أو أن انبثاق الروح عن الأب حصل دون تراخٍ زمني ، عندها تكون المشكلة أكبر ، إذ يلزم من ذلك وجود واجبي وجود ، وهذا مرفوض فيسقط الانبثاق دون تراخٍ زمني ، ويسقط التثليث 

ب‌- ويقولون : أن الروح القدس أنبثق عن الأب والابن معاً .

فنقول : وهل الروح القدس أجزاء ، انبثق بعضها عن الأب وبعضها عن الابن ؟ فإن قالوا : نعم . تسقط عنه الألوهية ، لأن الإله لا يتجزأ .

وإن قالوا : لا 

نتساءل كيف ينبثق الواحد الكل عن مصدرين ؟ فيسقط الانبثاق .

فإذا اضفنا إلي ما سبق سقوط التساوي الزمني للروح القدس ، حسب مناقشةٍ مماثلة للابن ، فتسقط أًُلوهية الروح القدس ، وتبقى المخلوقية ، فيسقط التثليث .

وأن قالوا : لا . لم ينبثق عن الاثنين .

نقول : ناقضتم أنفسكم إذ تقولون أن الابن انبثق عن الأقنوم الثالث (الروح القدس) فيسقط التثليث ، وينتصر التوحيد .

5- الجوهر والأقنوم في التثليث:

يقولون في التثليث: الأب والابن والروح القدس جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم.

فنقول : هذا يعني أن الجوهر غير الأقنوم ، وفيه ما ليس في الأقنوم ، وهذا يعني تجزئة الواحد إلي اجزاء متغايرة ، وهو يعارض إطلاق الألوهية ، وتوحيدها ، فيسقط التثليث .

إن قال أحدهم : أن الجوهر هو الأقنوم . 

فنقول إذن سيكون التثليث :

ـ إما ثلاثة جواهر وثلاثة أقانيم ، وهذا مخالف للتعريف ، وبالتالي فهو مرفوض ، لأنكم تقولون : الله جوهر واحد .

ـ أو جوهر واحد وأقنوم واحد ، فيسقط التثليث .

6- العلة والمعلول في التثليث:

مقولة أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ، هي مقولة مرفوضة . لأنه معلوم أن العلة تظهر بمعلولها (فلا مرض دون مريض ، ولاحرارة دون مادة) ، أي إن المعلولين هما المظهران للعلة . كما أن تلازم العلة والمعلول يلزم قدم الأب والابن والروح القدس ، أي ثلاثة واجبوا الوجود . وهذا مرفوض للأسباب ناقشناها سابقا .

وإن قالوا : كان واجب وجود واحد هو الله ، ولم يكن الابن ولا الروح القدس ، ثم انبثقنا عن الأب القديم مباشرة .

نقول : إذن يسقط التساوي ، ويسقط التثليث .

ونقول أيضاً : إن ما تقولونه يعني أن القديم قابل للحدوث عليه ، وهذا مرفوض ، فيسقط التثليث .

7- الانبثاق على سبيل الفعلية أو على غير سبب الفعلية:

لا بُدَّ من أن يكون الانبثاق :

أ- إما على سبيل الفعلية (أي أنهما فعلان) ، وهذا يثبت كونهما حادثين من جملة حوادث العالم ، أي هما مخلوقان . فيسقط التثليث.

ب- أو على غير سبب الفعلية ، وهذا يعني القول بالأزلية ، فنعود لثلاثة كلٌ منهم واجب الوجود ، وهذا سبق مناقشته وهو مرفوض ، فيسقط التثليث .







ويبقى الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد .. 



من كتاب البحث عن الحقيقة للمهندس / محمد عصام بتصرف ​


----------



## the fog (23 يناير 2007)

thanx  my brother mohamed  im brother ahmed   


THE FOG


----------



## جيرالدين (23 يناير 2007)

*السلام للجميع 

مسيحيين ومسلمين 

يا اخوان الموضوع مو موضوع ان القرآن انكر او اثبت 

المسيح ذكر في القرآن وذكر انه روح الله نفخهها في مريم 

مشكلة المسلمين رفض فكرة تجسد روح الله في مخلوق صغير وضعيف كلانسان 

قد كان ان شرح لي احد الاخوة سر التجسد 

ولماذا كان التجسد 

وانه كان لان الخطأ عظيم فيجب ان يكون الفداء اعظم منه 

الاختلاف في المسيح بين الاسلام والمسيحية ليس العتراف او عدم الاعتراف به 

انما في التجسد 

تقبلوا احترامي 

عضوة جديدة 

جيرالدين *


----------



## the fog (24 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى



> مشكلة المسلمين رفض فكرة تجسد روح الله في مخلوق صغير وضعيف كلانسان



من رسالة بولس "رومية"
"يقول بولس بأن المسيح رسول الله وأنزل الله عليه الأنجيل "
1بُولُسُ عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ الله ..رسالة بولس الي رومية"1/1
وإنهم لو عبدوا الأنسان وتركوا الله يرتكبون الأثم
10مُتَضَرِّعاً دَائِماً فِي صَلَوَاتِي عَسَى الآنَ أَنْ يَتَيَسَّرَ لِي مَرَّةً بِمَشِيئَةِ اللهِ أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
19إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ 20لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. 21لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ. 22وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ 23وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَالطُّيُورِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ. 24لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ. 25الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 26لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ لأَنَّ إِنَاثَهُمُ اسْتَبْدَلْنَ الاِسْتِعْمَالَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ بِالَّذِي عَلَى خِلاَفِ الطَّبِيعَةِ 27وَكَذَلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضاً تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ فَاعِلِينَ الْفَحْشَاءَ ذُكُوراً بِذُكُورٍ وَنَائِلِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ جَزَاءَ ضَلاَلِهِمِ الْمُحِقَّ. 28وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ. 29مَمْلُوئِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَزِناً وَشَرٍّ وَطَمَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ مَشْحُونِينَ حَسَداً وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَاماً وَمَكْراً وَسُوءاً 30نَمَّامِينَ مُفْتَرِينَ مُبْغِضِينَ لِلَّهِ ثَالِبِينَ مُتَعَظِّمِينَ مُدَّعِينَ مُبْتَدِعِينَ شُرُوراً غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ 31بِلاَ فَهْمٍ وَلاَ عَهْدٍ وَلاَ حُنُوٍّ وَلاَ رِضىً وَلاَ رَحْمَةٍ. 32الَّذِينَ إِذْ عَرَفُوا حُكْمَ اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ لاَ يَفْعَلُونَهَا فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يُسَرُّونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ! رسالة بولس الي رومية"1/10 : 32



1لِذَلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ. لأَنَّكَ فِي مَا تَدِينُ غَيْرَكَ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ تَفْعَلُ تِلْكَ الأُمُورَ بِعَيْنِهَا! 2وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ دَيْنُونَةَ اللهِ هِيَ حَسَبُ الْحَقِّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ. 3أَفَتَظُنُّ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تَدِينُ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ وَأَنْتَ تَفْعَلُهَا أَنَّكَ تَنْجُو مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ؟ 4أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟ 5وَلَكِنَّكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَباً فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ 6الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ. 7أَمَّا الَّذِينَ بِصَبْرٍ فِي الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يَطْلُبُونَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْبَقَاءَ فَبِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. 8وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ التَّحَزُّبِ وَلاَ يُطَاوِعُونَ لِلْحَقِّ بَلْ يُطَاوِعُونَ لِلإِثْمِ فَسَخَطٌ وَغَضَبٌ 9شِدَّةٌ وَضِيقٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسِ إِنْسَانٍ يَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ. 10وَمَجْدٌ وَكَرَامَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ. 11لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ. 
؟ 33مَنْ سَيَشْتَكِي عَلَى مُخْتَارِي اللهِ؟ اللَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُبَرِّرُ! 34مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ قَامَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضاً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ الَّذِي أَيْضاً يَشْفَعُ فِينَا! رسالة بولس الي رومية"2/1: 34


> لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ
> وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ
> وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَالطُّيُورِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ
> الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
> الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ



اظن الكلام واضح جداً  والسلام عليكم​


----------



## nabajm (30 يناير 2007)

ا*لذى اخطأ فى حق الله هو انسان  فيجب ان يموت انسان فيكون الفداء بالناسوت  ولان هذا الخطأ كان موجه الى الله غير المحدود  فايضا يجب ان يكون الفادى غير محدود ( اللاهوت )  لان يكون الخطأ يكون كبيرا بمقدار الموجه اليه الخطأ . وشكرا على سؤالك ااهتمامك .*


----------



## nabajm (30 يناير 2007)

- الأسبوع سبعة أيام .

- مدارات الذرة سبعة .

- البحور سبعة .

- السموات سبع .

- ألوان الطيف سبعة.

- عظام الرقبة سبعة 

- السلم الموسيقي سبع نغمات .    *هذه كلها من صنع وترتيب الانسان *


----------



## maria123 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثير  على الموقع الرائع


----------



## stan55 (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على الموقع الرائع


----------



## the fog (11 فبراير 2007)

انا شايف ان محدش رد احلى حاجة يحزفو المشاركات وخلاص​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

شهادة علماء الإسلام لصحة تثليث المسيحية
تعرّض علماء الإسلام وفلاسفته إلى عقيدة التثليث المسيحية، وأعلنوا أنها غير العقيدة التي حاربها الإسلام، وندّد بها القرآن. ونورد هنا ما ذكره صاحب المشرع نقلاً عن نسخة قديمة من كتاب أصول الدين لأبي الخير بن الطيب الذي عاصر الإمام أبا حامد الغزالي. وهو: 

قال بعض المسيحيين لأبي الخير بن الطيب: إن الإنجيل بقوله: امضوا وتلمذوا كل الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس قد أوجب عليكم الاعتقاد بثلاثة آلهة. فأجابه: لا ريب في أن لباب الشريعة المسيحية هو الإنجيل ورسائل بولس الرسول وأخبار الحواريين. وهذه الكتب، وأقوال علماء النصارى المنبثة في آفاق الأرض تشهد بتوحيدهم، وبأن أسماء الآب والابن والروح القدس إنما هي خواص لذاته الواحدة. ولولا حب الإيجاز لأتيت على إثبات عقيدتهم مفصلاً، ولكنني مع ذلك أقتضب من أقوالهم الناطقة بصحة معتقدهم وقويم إيمانهم، ما لا يخلو من فائدة فأقول: يرى النصارى أن البارئ تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح عنها القناع، وهي الآب والابن والروح القدس، ويشيرون بالجوهر ذاته الذي يسمونه البارئ ذا العقل المجرد إلى الآب. والجوهر نفسه الذي يسمونه ذا العقل العاقل ذاته إلى الابن. والجوهر عينه الذي يسمونه ذا العقل المعقول من ذاته إلى الروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظرف .

وقد أشار الغزالي إلى عقيدتهم هذه في كتابه الرد الجميل فقال: يعتقد النصارى أن ذات البارئ تعالى واحدة في الجوهر ولها اعتبارات.

فإن اعتبر وجودها غير معلق على غيره، فذلك الوجود المطلق، هو ما يسمونه بأقنوم الآب.

وإن اعتبر معلقاً على وجود آخر، كالعلم المعلق على وجود العالم فذلك الوجود المقيد، هو ما يسمونه بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة.

وإن اعتبر معلقاً على كون عاقليته معقولة منه، فذلك الوجود المقيد أيضاً هو ما يسمونه بأقنوم الروح القدس، لأن ذات البارئ معقولة منه.

والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي: أن الذات الإلهية واحدة في الجوهر، وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم.

ويقولون أيضاً: 

إن الذات من حيث هي مجردة لا موصوفة، عبارة عن معنى العقل، وهو المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الآب.

وإن اعتبرت من حيث هي عاقلة ذاتها، فهذا الاعتبار عبارة عن معنى العاقل، وهو المسمى بأقنوم الابن والكلمة.

وإن اعتبرت من حيث أن ذاتها معقولة منها، فهذا الاعتبار عبارة عن معنى المعقول، وهو المسمى بأقنوم الروح القدس.

فعلى هذا الاصطلاح، يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله فقط، والآب مرادف له، والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بمعنى أنها عاقلة ذاتها، والابن أو الكلمة مرادف له، والمعقول عبارة عن الإله المعقولة ذاته منه، وروح القدس مرادف له أيضاً .

ثم عقّب قائلاً: إذا صحت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ ولا في اصطلاح المتكلمين عن كتاب المشرع للقس بولس سباط الطبعة الثانية صفحة 21 - 25) .
يا صديقي المسلم: صلِّ هذه الصلاة البسيطة: 

أيها السيد المسيح: لقد اكتشفت أنك أعظم شخص في العالم...أنت عظيم في ولادتك. وأنت عظيم في معجزاتك. وعظيم في حياتك. وعظيم في محبتك لي أنا الخاطئ المذنب... ها أنا أسلم حياتي لك قابلاً  إياك مخلصاً شخصياً لي... اقبلني وسامحني على ذنوبي... وأشكرك لأنك دفعت ثمن خطيتي لكي تهبني الحياة الفضلى...آمين
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ................اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## truth way (12 فبراير 2007)

سبحان الله .


> فأقول: يرى النصارى أن البارئ تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح عنها القناع، وهي الآب والابن والروح القدس،


يا استاذاثناسيوس الرسول يعني من كلامك ده ان الاب والابن والروح القدس سخص واحد!!!!
طب مش ممكن اوريك ليه لان يسوع عندما كان في الارض كان بيصلي وكان يقول اعداد مثل هذا (8وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تُدْعَوْا سَيِّدِي، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ، وَأَنْتُمْ جَمِيعًا إِخْوَةٌ. 9وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَبًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 10وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ. )وهذا ايضا(45وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 46وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟) اذا فهو كان يكلم شخص اخر يعني مختلف في الهيئه يعني الجوهر مش ماحد لانهم قائمون بذاتهم ومختلفين عن بعض.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 فبراير 2007)

قال المسيح على الصليب سبع كلمات ، كان إحداها قوله تعالى ( إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ) ، وهو تذكير لليهود بالمزمور 22 الذي ينطبق عليه في هذه الحالة ، وهذه هي الطريقة اليهودية في تسمية أسفار الكتاب بدعوتها بأول كلمات فيها ، مثل تسمية اليهود لسفر التكوين بأول كلمة فيه ( في البدء ) ياللغة العبرية ، وكذلك المزامير . فهو يذكرهم لأخر مرة أنه فيه تنطبق عليه نبوات الأنبياء جميعها ، وأنهم هم من تنبأوا عنه وعن صلبه وخلاصه.
السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد (1تي 3 : 16)
فالسيد المسيح هو جسد انسانى كامل اتحد به الله اتحاداً بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير
هذا الجسد وقعت عليه الكثير من الالام الجسدية والنفسية ما لا يمكن ان يحتمل فصرخ السيد المسيح معبراً عن ذلك قائلاً
الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى بناسوته


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 فبراير 2007)

truth way قال:


> سبحان الله .
> 
> يا استاذاثناسيوس الرسول يعني من كلامك ده ان الاب والابن والروح القدس سخص واحد!!!!
> طب مش ممكن اوريك ليه لان يسوع عندما كان في الارض كان بيصلي وكان يقول اعداد مثل هذا (8وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تُدْعَوْا سَيِّدِي، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ، وَأَنْتُمْ جَمِيعًا إِخْوَةٌ. 9وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَبًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 10وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ. )وهذا ايضا(45وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 46وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟) اذا فهو كان يكلم شخص اخر يعني مختلف في الهيئه يعني الجوهر مش ماحد لانهم قائمون بذاتهم ومختلفين عن بعض.



اتمنى عزيزى ان اكون قد وضحة لك تفسير للاية التى طرحتة وهى الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى وارجو منك التعليق مع حبى وتقديرى لك


----------



## jesus mon pere (12 فبراير 2007)

واضح ان الناس مش عايزه تفكلر شويه يل اثناسيوس
طبعا انت فهمنى
اوكى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 فبراير 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> واضح ان الناس مش عايزه تفكلر شويه يل اثناسيوس
> طبعا انت فهمنى
> اوكى



بإسم الله الموجود الناطق الحي
الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا شريك ولا نظير له في ألوهيته
المتفرد بأزليته وأبديته من له الدوام الغير متغيّر 
من له ثلاث صفات ذاتية ثبوتية نفسية لذاته الواحدة 
الله الواحد وحدانية جامعة تجمع صفاته الذي لا إله غيره 
الغير منقسم ,الغير مركّب ولا متجزّأ 
الإله وحده لا شبيه له ولا نظير له 
مَلِكُ الدُّهُورِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى وَلاَ يُرَى،
الإِلَهُ الْحَكِيمُ وَحْدَهُ، لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ
الْمُبَارَكُ الْعَزِيزُ الْوَحِيدُ، مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ، 
الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، 
الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ في ألوهيته، 
الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
الأب ( الوجود ) والإبن ( الكلمة ) والروح القدس ( الحياة ) 
بإسمه نبتدي ، وبكلمته نهتدي ، وبروحه نقتدي  اشكرك صافى ع مشاركتك ولكن نرجوا من الجميع الصلاة للجميع ليعرفوا من هو الالة الحقيقى ........... امين:yaka:


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

*يعني حضرتك هتجيب الديب من ديلة ولا حاجة ؟؟
منتظرين ردودك يا سيدي 
بس ياريت ماتكونش عن جهل و تاتي بالنص و تفسيرة 
الجزمة انظف و اطهر من شخص انت عارفة كويس 
فياريت متقلش ادبك تاني عشان متزعلش من الردود *


----------

